# Internet comes and goes in spurts



## justpeachy2 (Aug 11, 2008)

My DSL internet connection goes randomly dead and it just stops working completely. Once I do a FULL power cycle it comes back on instantly.

My internet speed tends to come on every 30 secs or so and then dies for about the same time sometimes longer sometimes shorter.

I have run spyware, antivirus programs, nothing seems to work. 

Please help
Thanx


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
What is the expected Upstream/Downstream speed for your ISP Connection?
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? Have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## justpeachy2 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am in the USA
MY ISP is Embarq
10Meg Download and 2Meg upload.

broadband modem model is 2701HG-S / 2wire modem

I am not using a router. Direct plug into PC

I am using a HP Pavilion a475c

I am using a Windows XP home edition The patch level is SP2 and Mozilla for a browser/ I also use Explorer has well.

There really is no Error messages. just that the internet comes on for about 2 minutes or so and then when I move to a different web site it will say no connection. wait around for about a minute or so and it the internet comes back. 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=44ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=44ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=44ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=45ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 44ms, Maximum = 45ms, Average = 44ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [206.190.60.37] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=44ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=45ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=44ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 43ms, Maximum = 45ms, Average = 44ms


C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.64] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
OFFICE <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
OFFICE <20> UNIQUE Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>IPconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Office
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-A6-64-E2-52
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 14, 2008 8:49:02 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 15, 2008 8:49:02 AM

IF there is anymore info I can provide just let me know.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Does this happen to any other computer on the connection? It would be really nice to determine if this is a network or computer issue.

Also, try booting in *Safe Mode with Networking* and see if the same pauses and slowness exists that way.


----------



## justpeachy2 (Aug 11, 2008)

this is a standalone pc, there are no other pc's on this network.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you try my second suggestion? Also, you can have someone bring a laptop around to test the connecting independently.


----------

